# Half and half creamer instead of milk for bottle babies?!?!?!???



## heathen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi My friend that had the goat die from bloat kept her baby bought milk replacer  for him and a little doe that was a triplet and wasnt getting enough milk. The lilltle orphan took the bottle after a day and drank what I think was enough for him to live and be healthy I have seen goats drink less and way more. He ate grain and stuff also so I told him I would sell him so he dont get attached. So he sold him to a very nice lady that has other goats and even another bottle baby he kept the milk replacer but told her what brand it was and where to pick it up at. She called him yesterday and said she was very worried about the little guy he was acting lathargic and and stiff...... He asked if he was still taking the bottle good she told him no. He asked what she was feeding the goat was born 14 Feb 2012 and she said she was feed half and half creamer. I have never heard of this and tried to google it but couldnt find it as a recomendation anywhere. When I had goats before I was using goats milk then when I moved here I didnt have any does in milk and I bought milk replace Save a Kid. I had reall good luck with it never had scours and they seem to like it well enough even though my babies are 8 months old now I f I have a bottle they will try to drink out of it even thought there is no nipple.... (Makes medicine and deworming easy!) any way has any one heard of using half and half she said the other goat is doing fine but the little billy is not eating even the grain. She said she keeps them in her bathroom for convinieance. My friend wanted me to call and talk to her but I have never heard of this and sounds like she is accidently killing him. He is eating but not enough and he has started having soft stool not liquid yet but soft. She has had him about a week and a half.  He told her to check out this website Cause I always talk about it and she wrote it down and said she would.  From what he says she seems very nice and want to have the baby live but someone told her half and half was the best thing for baby goats.  Does anyone have any advvice for me to pass on when I call her latter today? Thanks everyone in advance.  is there a spell check option on here?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont know about the spell check option, but I dont think there is one.

I dont think feeding creamer would be such a good idea, but I am not an expert on goats.  It seems awfully expensive to go that route anyway.  

Perhaps you could suggest that she switch the kid over to store bought cow's milk?


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2012)

I've never heard or seen anyone mention using it.



> acting lathargic and and stiff


This sounds like more than feeding half and half to me.  There's definitely more going on.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 15, 2012)

Could be that rich half and half is making his belly REALLY hurt!

I HAVE heard of ADDING half and half or cream to a gallon of store bought milk...JUST A TAD....a lady I know that raises pygmies does that to bring the fat content up in the store milk to what they would get from their mama if she has any bottle babies.  Makes it a little richer just like pygmy milk she tells me...


I have NEVER heard of anyone JUST feeding straight half and half...I know if I put too much in my coffee it gives me the rumblies...

I'd tell her to 86 the creamer diet, switch to just plain milk, and see what else from there...maybe even withhold a bottle and just give pedialyte instead for a feeding to gives his tummy a chance to pass all that rich stuff...

Good luck with the baby


----------



## heathen (Mar 15, 2012)

I've never heard or seen anyone mention using it.



acting lathargic and and stiff

This sounds like more than feeding half and half to me.  There's definitely more going on.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well he was boucing and playing and now with the soft pooh  I am hopeing that it is part. I also think he should be outside. He has always been outside with the rest of the goats now he is inside. If he isnt getting the correct nutrients in the half and half wouldnt he become lethargic and mope around? I know babies will be lethargic if they are not eating enough from moma.  So change from half and half and spring for a vet visit?  I have not seen him or her set up so Its hard to say what is going on. Since he is in the bathroom he may depressed from not being with other goats. Or even getting into something he shouldnt. I know personnaly thats where I keep all my cleaning products and smell good spray.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2012)

half and half creamer should not be fed to goats straight. it is too rich. between the milk replacer and the half and  half, that kid is probably in a world of hurt and will need a vet.


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> half and half creamer should not be fed to goats straight. it is too rich. *between the milk replacer and the half and  half, that kid is probably in a world of hurt and will need a vet.*


x2


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 15, 2012)

agreed, id nix the creamer completly, i was told to add a little pure cream to a gallon of hole cows milk if i couldnt get raw cow or goats milk...sound slike hes got a seriously painfully tummy form the creamer being way too rich (and depending on the creamer i know some add quite alot of sugar and such too!)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 16, 2012)

Firefox web browser has spell check, it is really nice. Any place you type or any screen or window it spell corrects, lord knows I need that. 

I would for sure stop the half and half, clearly not working. And I have never heard of it either. 

I have had good luck with Land O' Lakes Kid milk replacer and have heard good things about the save-a-kid brand. 


I would advice her to skip a couple bottles of milk, put the kid on electrolytes or gatorade, and give him baking soda or bloat medicine for goats. 

She may also have caused him to  get overeating disease and that may benefit from being treated with C&D Antitoxin(NOT the vaccine)

Can also give a couple of cc's of Penn G orally to help with the over growth of bacteria. 


Consider constipation a problem and give an enema, IF not showing signs of pooping
can drench with mineral oil, but not always easy to do on a young kid. 

can put corn syrup in the bottle that will make them poop easier. and give him some energy. 

I realize he is probably doing better by know or didn't make it, but wanted to  add this information for future use.


----------

